# Whats my QSW worth?



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a 1986 QSW with 223K miles. 2.2 inline 5, 5speed, front and rear lockers, in GREAT shape, no rust, no dents, no dings, no tears..... until last weekend. I have to get it appraised, but I want to make sure my insurance company gives me the full value of the car. 
Because it is an older car, and very rare, I can not find a good on-line guide to get a price for it. 
Any help would be great, I did try NADA's classic car price, and it gave me a price range from $1,700 to $3,900. I see ones for sale for $2,900 - $3,500. I just want to be well prepared when I meet with the insurance company. 

I want to keep it and fix it, but if they total it, I will buy it back, and eiather fix it anyway or sell as a parts car. I'm just glad I keep full coverage on it still


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

I think NADA prices are based on what that car would cost from a dealer, thus it's a bit high. KBB doesn't even list our Quantums at all, which I think is a good thing because it seems to shoot low. If I were you I would print up that page from NADA and bring it with you when you meet with your insurance. Also print up some of the ads on The Samba, here on the Vortex and any Craigslist ads you can find. That sux that you might have totaled it... what happened? 

I sincerely hope you can get it back, but if you only end up getting the money for it you should consider buying mine... I'll cut you a good deal cause I really need to sell it... PM me if you're interested.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I got ran off the road by some D.B. and this happened, I should have just let him hit me :banghead::thumbdown: 



























ever see a half rotor before? 




































I did this so I could put the spare on and drive in the driveway, have to move it from where the flatbed dumped it my driveway.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

jeroland said:


> I sincerely hope you can get it back, but if you only end up getting the money for it you should consider buying mine... I'll cut you a good deal cause I really need to sell it... PM me if you're interested.


 Is yours the lifted blue one? ORG ALRD? 
I also live in CO. If they total it, I would buy it back for a parts car, and I might buy yours then. Waiting to hear back on what they are going to do


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Awe man that blows! It's too bad, at times like this, that you have good enough reflexes to have avoided a collision with the DB who ran you off the road. I would be pissed! Good luck fixing her up!


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Yes, mine is the lifted blue and black one. I affectionately call it "The Bruiser". I bought it from the guy in Cali who had the OGALLRD plates (stood for "original gangsta allroad"). I took the train out to Oakland, bought it for $2800 and drove it home to Colorado... Went off with out a hitch but I had to replace the front CVs when I got it home and then this past spring it overheated and baked the head gasket and warped the head. My mechanic told me it was because the last head gasket wasn't properly installed. However, the block was totally fine so I got it fixed... for over $3000... Yeah, more than the car is worth... but I love this car and didn't want to see it get parted out. So, anyway my gf's parents recently gave her a new car and I have too many vehicles and can't justify this one anymore. So if yours gets totaled you should definitely consider mine as it is running great now and is truly one-of-a-kind. If you are truly interested, I'm sure we can work something out... I'm currently asking $2800 but I would lower that substantially for any member of this forum...


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

As to what its worth...I was all excited and rolled into my local VW shop with the news that I had found and procurred a very nice Syncro only to endure 30 minutes of heckling as to how I should give up now, and sell it for scrap like everyone else does  
1) cant get parts 
2) bad gas milage 
3) assorted electrical issues 
4) more of the above 
lol they can kiss my butt, I have wanted one of these for a long time. 
Syncro/Quantum may not have a large following but it is a very unique and special vehicle. 
Mine is going to take me up into the Cascade moutains to places I wouldnt take my 68 Westy


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool! There are a few people with them here in the Portland area it seems.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm keeping it, Insurance company kind of pissed me off and said it's was not worth anything. So I am putting it back together almost out of spite, and because I love this car. Already ordered new parts and hitting some junkyards this weekend.

Get it back to looking like this


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

ATTA BOY!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Proud of you! Screw big business they just want you to buy a new plastic Corolla. That is a nice clean looking Quantum too:thumbup:


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

Awsome, nice to see a clean example of the QSW staying on the road :thumbup: . Now i have to get mine back on the road...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn that looks familiar. I'm in the process of suing the guy who ran me into the curb. Again...should have hit him.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Will your sue-age of this asshat result in monetary compensation after costs? Or just the visceral satisfaction of MAKING the lowlife suffer


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm hoping both. The jackass cop refused outright to write a report. The guy admitted fault at the scene, saying he wasn't paying attention, but because I hit the curb instead of him, the cop told me if he did write a report, he'd have to cite me for not staying in the marked lane, since I hit the curb. The cop is gonna get a big old complaint filed after the other stuff gets settled. I'm a former officer myself and I know he was just being a lazy jackwad. Of course the other driver changed his story after talking to his insurance company. :banghead:


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

got the last of my parts in today. Going to start to put it back togeather. Just looking for some wheels and a red fender, or any fender at this point.
I got this for the wife, well it's my weekend car  








2003 w8 4motion, so fun to drive


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure eurowner can get you a fender pretty locally...maybe he'll chime in.
He's got some good parts in his stash, last I heard.


----------

